#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Abrir Porta pr CS 1.6 em Net via Rádio

## douglasbr

Por favor galera, alguem pode me ajudar a abrir porta para meus clientes. ja tentei de tudo abri porta no router wireless , no modem ADSL... mas não da resultado...OBS: eu sei abrir porta em modem ADSL.

uso um modem ADSL Speed stream 4200
para distribuir a internet uso um OIW-2421 APG
os clientes tbm usam OIW-2421 APG

to passando maior sufoco..uahsuhushuhs

Abraço

----------


## Jaiso

Vc ta usando a porta TCP 27020 - 27039 ; UDP 1200; UDP 27000 - 27015 olha so se tenta outras portas pode ser tbm o firewal do pc da uma olhada no ping ou usa o hamachi ...

----------


## douglasbr

Ok amigo, vo tentar.

----------


## douglasbr

cara mas a final onde eu abro a porta? no ADSL? . no roteador q manda o sinal para os clientes? ou no roteador do cliente?

----------


## Jaiso

Ola Amigo qual firm vc ta usando nos aps ... tanto do cliente como o de distribuição Seria ap router 6.1 ou de fabrica

----------


## Jaiso

Depende muito da configuração que voce esta usando para cliente, e para ap ... o ideal seria abrir todas as portas do modem do ap e do ap cliente ... mais se vc esta jogando via rede creiu eu que so precisa do ap e cliente mais se for jogar na net msm precisa abrir as portas do modem eu tenho um servidor de cs instaldo no windows XP para minha rede so meus clientes que jogam entre si nao preciso mexer no modem ok

----------


## douglasbr

> Depende muito da configuração que voce esta usando para cliente, e para ap ... o ideal seria abrir todas as portas do modem do ap e do ap cliente ... mais se vc esta jogando via rede creiu eu que so precisa do ap e cliente mais se for jogar na net msm precisa abrir as portas do modem eu tenho um servidor de cs instaldo no windows XP para minha rede so meus clientes que jogam entre si nao preciso mexer no modem ok



ok, ae que ta mano.uehuehe. o meu provedor não fica em minha residencia, ou seja. é como se eu fosse um cliente, to na msm cituação de um cliente, saca?
se eu tivesse conectado direto com o ADSL eu ja teria abrido as porta :Top: . vou tentar fazer o mapa novamente:

ADSL SpeedStream 4200 conectado no HUB, ae sai um cabo direto do HUB para o AP (OIW- 2421APG com Firmwere Original)

e para eu receber a net uso o msm OIW- 2421APG com Firmwere Original.

entendeu agora?

----------


## Jaiso

Isso, Isso, Isso Ja to ligado cara realmente fica dificil e quase certeza que nao vai funfa vou passar esse problema para os mestre em plantão ... olha se vc nao tem acesso ao modem entao usa hamachi junto com o NO-IP assim vc podera criar um serve e chama quem tu queres pra jogar com ti, tem muitas materias boa na net ensinando vc configurar vlw Ou coloca o gameranger e joga outros games eu qui jogo blz e funfa perfeito 

Fica Com DEUS Brother

----------


## douglasbr

> Isso, Isso, Isso Ja to ligado cara realmente fica dificil e quase certeza que nao vai funfa vou passar esse problema para os mestre em plantão ... olha se vc nao tem acesso ao modem entao usa hamachi junto com o NO-IP assim vc podera criar um serve e chama quem tu queres pra jogar com ti, tem muitas materias boa na net ensinando vc configurar vlw Ou coloca o gameranger e joga outros games eu qui jogo blz e funfa perfeito 
> 
> Fica Com DEUS Brother


Eu tenho acesso a todos os equipamentos da rede, inclusive o ADSL.
mas eu tbm acho dificil veio.não conheço ngm q conseguiu abrir porta.
tenso
Abraço

----------


## Danusio

Bom dia A todos, veja bem o seu radio que distribui o sinal deve está no modo bridge, geralmente ele já vem assim pré-configurado, você apenas seta nele canal ssid ip e segurança, nele não tem que fazer nada para abrir portas, basta está em bridge, agora no radio cliente onde está configurado como ap-cliente, você vai procurar nele port forward coloque a porta e o ip da máquina do cliente que vai redirecionar a porta, no modem adsl você vai redirecionar a porta tambem para o ip do radio dele, como abrir a porta no modem? veja neste link http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/...-portas/400333
Agora se não funcionar preciso que posta aqui como está configurado o radio cliente. Modo de operação, ip da porta wan e ip do modem adsl.

Ex.: porta 27015 só pode ser aberta apenas para um cliente na sua rede, devido você usar link adsl, não é possível a mesma porta para 2 clientes.

----------


## douglasbr

vlw "Danusio" vo tentar aushuahsuas eu acho q o AP ta operando em Gateway AP.
cara tipo assim, Observe o IP q o ADSL ta largando...


o IP q o Cliente ta recebendo


o IP q o roteador ta largando, para as maquinas




oq eu quero dizer é quando eu vo redirecionar a porta, não tem como eu por o ip da maquina, e sim o ip q esta chegando na Wan to roteador no caso 192.168.254.1... minha dúvida é:
não teria q estar na msm faixa de IPs. o ADSL e o Router?

----------


## Danusio

do seu modem adsl vc vai redirecionar a porta para o ip do radio do cliente que é o ip: 192.168.254.1
e do rádio do cliente você vai redirecionar a porta novamente para o ip do computador dele
para isso você deve setar o ip na placa de rede dele.
ex.: 192.168.2.10 e redireciona a porta para este ip
Resumindo, são 2 redirecionamento
Adsl-> Radio do cliente
Radio do cliente -> Máquina do Cliente.
192.168.254.254(adsl) => 192.168.254.1(radio cliente)
192.168.254.1(radio cliente) => 192.168.2.2(ip da máquina do cliente)

----------


## douglasbr

Blz mano, mt obrigado, é isso msm q eu tava fazendo...uhasuhaushas.
então só não tava funfando pq o AP ta operando como Gateway e não Bridge...
amanha msm vo ir na casa do cara para acessar o AP, ja q eu msm bloquei o acesso pela pela porta Wan..auhsuahsas, ae eu não tenho como acessar ele.

Vlw msm brother... tomara q funcione.
abraço

----------

